# My new little layout



## Praster89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Had a layout in my front yard that had become over grown so I removed it and decided to make a small mining train layout in the cactus garden. Here are some pictures of the progress over the last two weeks. Thanks!









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...5712AC.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...22BF2C.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...3EC636.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...8FA2E8.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...DAA557.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...7FB233.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...2BD467.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...B27282.jpg 









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...10-B0DF-0E5D777C0F27-875-0000013E178CDC9B.jpg


----------



## Praster89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sprry this is posted from my phone. Computer is out of commission for now..


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Up awfully early....2:15 am...LOL. Interesting, might want to move the trampolin, could make an interesting dismount.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice little railway, well done.


----------



## Praster89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.. Haha yea I'm a musician so I normally get off work at some early morning hour.. But yea trampoline will be gone soon.. It's seen better days.. I'll post more pics when it's completed 

Alec


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great small layout. 

Now we need some video of that local freight running the rails


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute little layout.....

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Praster... That's a nice start into large scale railroading....









If you'd like it to expand, water it before when you get home after a gig and then it may grow to twice the size by the next morning...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, I'd like to see the first/original layout in the front yard too... was it just too hard to maintain? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great state to a small RR. Yup got to see that train running. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Praster89 (Dec 27, 2011)

heres some more pictures and some videos of the progress of the layout!!!


----------



## Praster89 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...C-8CC5-4A51D9C94975-2787-000003D500B615BF.jpg 

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a...1-984C-4C87B3202643-2787-000003D492721A0A.jpg 

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a...9-8C93-36283D82CD53-2787-000003D5340E5A14.mp4

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a215/20thcenturyboy123/?action=view&current=IMG_0604.mp4


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec 

Check out the following (or just click the link below)...









Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------

